# Weird rom manager issue......



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

I tried to reboot into recovery last night to do a backup thru rom manager, and when my phone rebooted it gets stuck at the splash screen, any ideas how to fix this?

Sent from my A05PTH3ORY using Tapatalk


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

I Dont use rom manager for anything but renaming my nandroids. Rebooting into recovery is as easy as pressing the pwr button.

If your still stuck on splash screen, Hold vol down button and press pwr for 2 secs and boot into recovery via hboot

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Jasoraso (Jul 4, 2011)

I would re-flash clockwork recovery using rom manager.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Pull battery and try again after 5 minutes. If that doesn't work, then the conventional stuff everybody else says should work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanksfor the help guysguys

Sent from my A05PTH3ORY using Tapatalk


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,

I thought I was the only one having problems with this. This happens to me all the time I thought I bricked my phone! But that is exactly what is wrong with my Rom Manager..I can't install anything, back up, or restore anything from with in the app without getting stuck on the splash screen. I can however boot into the recovery from the app and then install everything manually. Otherwise what I do is a battery pull, after I am stuck on the splash screen, then power and volume down buttons and then boot into recovery. Which does whatever the last command was inputed into Rom Manager. Weird..


----------

